# Video of ARV & Badger AEV in action



## Larkvall (28 Jul 2009)

AEV and ARV!

http://www.youtube.com/user/ArmyAllTheWay08#play/uploads/16/o8MXIV2JGQQ


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> AEV and ARV!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ArmyAllTheWay08#play/uploads/16/o8MXIV2JGQQ



Looking at your posting history; do you hold Shares in youtube?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jul 2009)

And there is no ARV in that video.

ARV = Armoured Recovery Vehicle.


----------



## Larkvall (28 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looking at your posting history; do you hold Shares in youtube?



No shares, but I have been known to watch some videos.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jul 2009)

Yes there is, look again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jul 2009)

Doh! must be going blind in my old age......

 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2009)

Would the ARV be the blade equipped LAV.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Nope, that is the Engineer LAV


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Aug 2009)

ARV is in the opening shot, and unloading concrete at the 53 sec mark-ish.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 Aug 2009)

The new district center.That must be recent as I don't remember that little check point being there.I believe it use to be right on the road IIRC.My mind is failing however.

Is it sad when you see the place and it almost feels like watching videos of home?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 Aug 2009)

P.S is that kid totally obsessed or what?What 12 year old buys a rucksack!


----------

